# Hi from Mass.. and my 6 kitties!



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Hellooo! I'm Danielle! And I'm here and hoping to meet some fellow kitty lovers. I want to find some friends that I can share my love for kitties with. Don't you just find a lot of people don't understand your love and compassion for your kitties, or should I say children? d: I may go a little overboard, as I have 6 kitties, and we also have 2 dogs and 2 bunnies. And we foster for a local rescue, which means I have a ton of kittens right now.. and I love them so very much.

Anyways, I joined here in hopes to finding some friends that I can share my kitty stories with and maybe get some advice on things as needed. 

I look forward to the friendships we will build.  
I am 25 and from Massachusetts, my boyfriend and I purchased a house together last year and it's been total chaos with foster kitties since! (and I LOVE it.)


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi Danielle ! Wow thats a lot of animals ! Welcome to the forums - I'm 25 too!


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

I love animals! It's my passion! My world pretty much revolves around them, and I wouldn't want it any other way. I love your kitty in your picture, look at the little mustache!! <3


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Welcome, Danielle! I've totally gotten numb to the number of cats people have, since I been here lol! I only have 2 myself


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

You've come to the right place! Bless you for fostering! Welcome!


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Thank you both for the kind welcome! 

I have a feeling I totally came to the right place (;

Four was our limit... I am going to write an introduction of each of my six seperately slowly on the "Meet My Kitty" thread.  Keep your eyes open. The first one I wanna introduce you guys to is Luigi, he has a crazy story, and he is our #5.


----------



## Kaylesh (Aug 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Danielle,
I'm originally from Mass. Grew up and went to Medfield Public Schools. Lived in Medway until I came to Scotland in 1999. My parents are in the Bellingham/Franklin area. 
What part of Mass are you in?


----------



## camskyw (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome - can't wait to see the introductions, I love kitty pictures. I just have one spoiled fur baby!!!


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Welcome Danielle! Catforum is a great outlet for those of us who who suffer from a compulsive need to talk about cats!


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

I am from Peabody, Mass, it's about 30 or so minutes from boston. Massachusetts to Scotland is a pretty far move, do you like it a lot better? 

I definitely suffer from the compulsive need to talk about cats disorder, so I am very glad I found all of you


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Let me try this again; I will go in order. Newest to last. How's that?


This here is a picture I took the day I decided this foster kitten isn't going ANYWHERE. Welcome, Sampson!

tinypic.com/10n7wk5.jpg









Luigi is my number 5 cat, he is such a precious boy.. he's going to the vet tomorrow for his bloated tummy actually. But he's my celebrakitty









Ramona (my number 4 kitty) is the torti on the left (is that a torti?) She is a trouble maker, but these two together I call double-trouble. Boogey (my number 2/3 kitty) is on the right, he is my orange tabby big boy, who just turned 3 yesterday.









Sophie is Boogey's sister, from the same litter. She is my number 2/3 kitty.  She also just turned 3.


And of course my grumpy old man kitty Eechy, who I adopted about 10 years ago now.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Great looking clowder. Can't wait to hear Luigi's celebrakitty story.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi Danielle! Welcome to the forum. Can't wait to see pictures of all your little critters! At one point I had the cats, a dog, 4 parakeets, guinea pigs and a variety of fish. Now I only have the cats, two parakeets, angelfish, and a new stray that joined our lives, a little desert tortoise my husband found in the middle of the road a few days ago.


----------



## Kaylesh (Aug 22, 2010)

Catlover Danielle said:


> I am from Peabody, Mass, it's about 30 or so minutes from boston. Massachusetts to Scotland is a pretty far move, do you like it a lot better?
> 
> I definitely suffer from the compulsive need to talk about cats disorder, so I am very glad I found all of you


 
Ah right.. Yep i know of Peabody ..Not spent time there but know where it tis .. 
Don't know about better I like both places for different reasons. Came here 14 years ago on a work permit. My gran was from here in Scotland and wanted to try working and living here.. So i did .. Dual citizen now .


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Beautiful kitties! I have a tortie too her name is Tosca.


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Kay I really think that is so cool  are you planning on staying there forever now?? 

So Ramona is def a torti? It's so hard for me to figure it out lol. I'm not good with breeds... Clearly.

Jetlaya wow you did have a variety of animals too!! I haven't ever owned a guinea pig but I've almost owned a bunny.


----------



## Kaylesh (Aug 22, 2010)

Catlover Danielle said:


> Kay I really think that is so cool  are you planning on staying there forever now??


Who knows is the honest answer.. lol. My parents who fortunately are very healthy and in their 70s still walk most of the golf course etc.. However saying that they are getting older and im very close to my family. So after 14 years i'm thinking of going back at least for a while.. I can easily see myself coming back to Scotland tho. I do love it here but the pull of spending quality time with family while i still can is definitely there. 
I'm fortunate enough to be in the position that being a dual citizen I can do that. The issue is £/$ . If i had plenty of it i'd have a place in both places


----------



## melanievan (Jul 16, 2013)

Goodlooking cats,I have one kitten two dogs


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Yeah, money is always holding us all back from something. d: Unfortunately.

Thank you, I like to think my kitties are pretty good looking. They're definitely a big part of my heart. and my life.


----------

